# Sauvegarde données iPhone



## fdrom (22 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je vais sauvegarder mes données iPhone sur iCloud avant de faire une mise à jour ios. Je voudrai savoir:
          1) Comment les récupérer sur l'iPhone en cas de perte de données pendant la mise à jour.
          2) Comment les effacer ensuite sur iCloud


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Octobre 2018)

fdrom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais sauvegarder mes données iPhone sur iCloud avant de faire une mise à jour ios. Je voudrai savoir:
> 1) Comment les récupérer sur l'iPhone en cas de perte de données pendant la mise à jour.
> 2) Comment les effacer ensuite sur iCloud


Bonjour,

1) Par une restauration...
2) les effacer? Prefs système/iCloud/Gérer/Sauvegardes


----------



## fdrom (22 Octobre 2018)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 1) Par une restauration...
> 2) les effacer? Prefs système/iCloud/Gérer/Sauvegardes


Bonsoir,
Merci pour les réponses.
Je vais les mettre en applications demain
fdrom


----------



## fdrom (23 Octobre 2018)

fdrom a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Merci pour les réponses.
> Je vais les mettre en applications demain
> fdrom



Bonjour,
Lorsque je vais dans préference système, impossible de
selectionner iCloud.
Voir capture d'écran.


----------

